# Adderall IR and propranolol



## pow321 (Jun 27, 2012)

I have read that taking propranolol with Adderall can be a potentially dangerous combo that could cause hypertension. I am just wondering if anyone here has combined the two successfully and safely. Does anyone also have any links to literature that explains the potential danger? Adderall really abolishes my SA, but leaves me with a high heart rate and elevated blood pressure. Taking 80mg of propranolol seems to get rid of those problems without affecting the mental effects of adderall. I called my doc about this to ask her, so I will post her response once she gets back to me. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Pancho35 (Nov 28, 2014)

pow321 said:


> I have read that taking propranolol with Adderall can be a potentially dangerous combo that could cause hypertension. I am just wondering if anyone here has combined the two successfully and safely. Does anyone also have any links to literature that explains the potential danger? Adderall really abolishes my SA, but leaves me with a high heart rate and elevated blood pressure. Taking 80mg of propranolol seems to get rid of those problems without affecting the mental effects of adderall. I called my doc about this to ask her, so I will post her response once she gets back to me. Thanks everyone.


1. I tried XR and propranolol before and I lived. I don't think the danger is serious or common, but I do think it is a genuine fear that happens. So keep that mind and talk to your doctor about it. Especially if you have other heart problems.

2. Adderall will stop abolishing your SA in about 3 months. It will lose all anti-SA effects at that point. This is inevitable, so don't get too comfy.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

pow321 said:


> I have read that taking propranolol with Adderall can be a potentially dangerous combo that could cause hypertension. I am just wondering if anyone here has combined the two successfully and safely. Does anyone also have any links to literature that explains the potential danger? Adderall really abolishes my SA, but leaves me with a high heart rate and elevated blood pressure. Taking 80mg of propranolol seems to get rid of those problems without affecting the mental effects of adderall. I called my doc about this to ask her, so I will post her response once she gets back to me. Thanks everyone.


Well i know the answer and it's just to check the drugs.com interaction checker
http://www.drugs.com/drug_interactions.html

Or to read the leaflet/tamplets...

But it would be interesting to hear what your doc say about it...

But in general the Betablocker will lose it effects...


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

This thread seemed relevant:
http://forums.studentdoctor.net/threads/unopposed-alpha-stimulation.916064/

Believe the issue is overstimulation of alpha receptors. Small doses of atenolol may be safe to try but i would see what the doc says.

Labetolol would cover all the bases i think, since it blocks alpha and beta both. I don't know how cardioselective it is. But propranolol is not cardioselective, so if that doesn't bug you then i guess it wont matter.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I used to take Adderall IR (as well as dex & Vyvanse). They were always mixed with a beta blocker, since I have high blood pressure & rapid resting pulse to start with. In my case that beta blocker was bisoprolol. The combination was never a problem. I'm sure I mixed stimulants with atenolol as well.

I've never used propranolol, though I realize it's not cardioselective like the beta blockers I have extensive experience with.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

@ ultra

Do you have any other heart issues? Or did you ask a cardiologist if you may take adderall?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

butterz said:


> @ ultra
> 
> Do you have any other heart issues? Or did you ask a cardiologist if you may take adderall?


I've never been to a cardiologist, seeing how any GP is fully qualified to treat high blood pressure. In fact, I'd suspect it's one of the most common conditions any GP runs into daily.

My high BP and high resting pulse are normalized by old & exceedingly common beta blockers, hardly making for a difficult case that would require the expertise of a cardiologist.


----------



## pow321 (Jun 27, 2012)

My doctor got back to me regarding this. She said that it won't be an issue to use it and there are no dangerous interactions. She did say, however, that if adderall causes this, it may not be the best solution for the long term. For example, adding propranolol daily is just yet another med to cover up the side effects from another med. I'm planning on only using adderall now to help me finish my last semester of school.


----------



## alchemist7 (Dec 31, 2014)

Adderall it self is dangerous. It damages your central nervous system and heart.


----------

